# Reversing Camera showing "no signal"



## micknhelen (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have an Auto Sleeper Burford Duo with a Veba reversing camera fitted.

I had to jump start the engine the other day (!) and now the reversing camera is on but showing on the screen a message "no signal". 

Any ideas anyone??

Thanks

Mick


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Are there any plug breaks to the camera that have become disconnected, check the plug breaks.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Or sometimes the monitor has various functions like a computer monitor or other function other than reversing camera, make sure you have not changed it accidentally.. Speaking from experience and an afternoon crawling about under the van and checking all the plugs, then noticed it was on computer monitor.:frown2: DOH!

ray.


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

HIi dont know what make mine is but same problems has you ,have narrowed mine down to the camera ,so going to leave it for now then get a friend to go over the boards. did find when i first got it,water got into it ,but fixed that,so looks like a gremlins have got in.kenny


----------



## micknhelen (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi All,

Thanks very much for your replies, will try your various suggestions.

Regards

Mick


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Most screens now seem to have 2 inputs AV1 & AV2 changed by a button on the front (usually) that toggles back and forth.

If your camera is connected to AV2 (as mine is) the jumpstart may have reset the monitor to AV1 by default, so try pressing any of the buttons and see if that swaps between AV1 and AV2 - that may be the problem.


----------

